# Just wanted to share pedigree info....



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

Virtualpedigree has now reach over 13,000 pedigrees added to the database, with more than 2,000 images. What's more impressive, we are now growing at a rate of over 1,000 pedigrees a month. We're proud of our accomplishment and I wanted to thanks some of the contributors that frequent this forum.

Register is Free
[email protected]


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just signed up... Thanks!


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, I send a second email title "How to add pedigrees the right way" have a look and read over the material and we hope to see you on the contributor list. Please feel free to contact us if you have any concerns.

Register for FREE!
[email protected]


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

cool beans... i didnt know about this new site..


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

@apbtproud we have been active for two years now and thanks for registering, you also got a second email, please read once you get a chance, thanks. If you are anyone on this forum has any questions, my contacts are down below.


----------

